# new to this any info on rvh waiting list



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi everyone, 
new to this thread, was just looking to know if anyone here is on nhs waiting list for the rvh for tx or any way or finding out where u r on list or lenght of time u have to wait   i dont really know much abt it, i was told told back in nov it would be 12 months i would like to know when they let know when ur going to have tx.
          ps. any info greatly appreicated    lots of love cathy.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI Cathy, 

Welcome to Fertility Friends.   It's great for any questions  you have, support when you need it and just lots of craic!!! I am not really a big pile of help to you though, DH and I are going throught the investigations at the minute and are expecting to be referred to the Royal RFC eventually, to go through it all again!!! If you come over to the NI girls thread, there are plenty on there who have dealt with RFC and may have be able to answer your questions. 

Weeza


----------

